# Wetland Reserve Program/UDSA



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/programs/wrp/

This conservation program is going to be popular with landowners as it has a substainial per acre upfront payment on a 30 year lease. The landowner retains all orignal rights, while receiving a payment for wetlands that cannot be farmed anyway, or are restored to as original condition as applicable.
It is a great opportunity to maintain wildlife habitat and receive an incentive to do so. Check it out with your local NRCS at the county USDA office.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Wetland Reserve Conservation Easement Land Values by ND County

ftp://ftp-fc.sc.egov.usda.gov/ND/IntrAn ... _Value.pdf

*Some pretty snazzy dollars for cattails!* I believe this program has limited funding and sign up time so don't wait too long.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The Wetland Reserve is open again and taking new applications for a short time.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Dick: Do you know if North Dakota counties are still signing up WRP right now? Thanks, Star


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Call your county FSA office or county NRCS office. They are under the Fedral listing. There seemed to be a short window for signup but it seems this one reopens as funds are injected.

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... rth+Dakota

Another to check out is the Farmable Wetlands program (same offices). This one sets the annual payment rate according to soil type. There is assistance available for grass establishment and other conservation practices in this program. The ground had to be farmed 3 out of 10 years to qualify. The payment rates are similar to existing cash rent.

Also, Pheasants Forever has a permanent biologist on staff at the Stutsman County FSA office. He could probably tell you more than anyone. Name-Steve.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

OK, Thanks, I will look into both...Star


----------

